
Start Shopping on Google Home - ciustuc
https://blog.google/products/home/start-shopping-google-assistant-google-home/
======
cokernel_hacker
I use Google Express quite often for grabbing house hold essentials that I
don't have the time to make a dedicated trip. I wonder if my habits will
change now that I just need to speak up to place an order.

I also wonder if this will be one of those things which youngins' will take
for granted someday...

